# WFR COURSE IN ECUADOR- esp for Kayakers- Nov 1-7



## Trix (Oct 18, 2012)

Short version: check out this website for a Wilderness First Responder Course in Ecuador. Partnered with the kayak school, Small World Adventures, you can stay to paddle some of the most amazing whitewater in the world after the course finishes! 
outsidemed.com/ecuador.html 

Longer version:
Hi all! I am trying to spread the word about a Wilderness First Responder course I will be putting on in Ecuador later this year. November 1-7 are the dates (sign up by Sept 1).

Wilderness First Responder (WFR) is a course for anyone who wants to know learn what to do and how to help in case of an emergency in the backcountry. This is appropriate for hikers, backpackers, kayakers, climbers, and backcountry skiers.

Of course you could take a WFR course much closer to home so... why Ecuador? Well, because it's Ecuador! I've designed the course to include some excursions (white water rafting and hot springs) but many of the folks who sign up for this course will extend their trip. Possible excursions include the Galapagos Islands, the culture and art of Cuenca, beaches, mountain biking, or (of course) KAYAKING!

Here is the course website with all the information: 
outsidemed.com/ecuador.html

Please take a look and/or pass on to others who might be interested.

Thanks! 
Patrick


----------

